# Ligustrum pruning



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

I have several ligustrums around the house that have become very overgrown. They are growing up into and over the house, over fences, etc. I read on the google that you can just cut them off a foot high and leave stumps and they will grow back. Is that a good option? Will they look stupid? Will it kill them? 

Thanks, I just have no idea what to do with these things.


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

By Ligustrum, do you mean Privet (Ligustrum ovalifolium)? If so, you can prune them back very hard and they will re-sprout from the base.


----------



## BugmanBCE (Apr 20, 2013)

I am pretty sure they are Ligustrum japonicum.


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

It's the same priniciple anyway.


----------

